# How would you clip these does?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know I've been asking a zillion questions...

My kids should get their clipper comb set Tuesday, and want to clip their does.

We're unsure how exactly we should clip my daughters Nubian/boer. She's not really show material, haha, but she's going to show her anyway.

I'm wondering if we just clip the 'wild hairs' and leave the rest, because I think she'd look really funny if we did a full body clip. Her hair isn't too long, and I think the more we leave on, the bigger she'll look.
She has a sunken look we can't seem to get rid of, as with the kids red paint doe. They eat as much grain as they want a day, get a good horse supplement, and have hay. So I don't see that there is much else we can do about that. But keeping the hair will help hinder that a little bit.

They really aren't that yellow lol 









She has some goofy black hair on her spine, not sure if we should try to clip that?










Underneath her coat is really light, and my daughter doesn't want to ruin her color with clipping.

Should we just try a minimal clip - cleaning her up?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is she being shown breeder or market? Surprisingly clipping her will make her coat look better, crisper pigment, and a cleaner sleek look, but it wil change the color.
I do full blody clips on all my goats (bucks, does, and kids), sometimes if they look skinny, I shave them because sometimes they really aren't that skinny, it's just all their hair standing up off their bones that makes it look worse than it is.
What precent protein grain is she on?

You have to shave for shows, unless it is a fuzzy goat show.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You don't shave meat does shown for breed. Only market meat goats get cut slick. 

You need to leave as much hair as you can to make her look like she has some cover.

Clip long at first. you can clip more but you can't put it back on. Clip her neck so to it flows into her shoulders smoothly and blends. Clean up the underline. Smooth the chest floor. between her hind legs trim it so it makes her look wide. Leave as much hair on her hind end so she looks like she has a butt. Clean up the legs from the hock down so it makes her butt look bigger, but don't take too much off or her legs will look small. Clean up around her hooves(some people use scissors for this) Clean line around the horn. Clean up that tail(be very careful here because mistakes are glaring) 

Clip 3 weeks before shows and clean up a few days prior.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is she going against market wethers?
If she is going against percentage breeding does, I would start with about a 3/4 inch just behind the shoulders and work that forward. Then go to a 1/2 inch guard at about the middle of the shoulder and work that forward. Then I'd blend to a 1/4 inch in front of the shoulder and on up the neck. I would do her chest with the 1/4 inch. I would take the hair high on her forehead, just in front of the horns, *short* (1/4 to 1/8), to give her head a more circular Boer look. I wouldn't do much at all behind where you started, other than to clean up her belly and whatever else has the "crazy" look. I'm still learning, but I've done does like her.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> You don't shave meat does shown for breed. Only market meat goats get cut slick.


I have never heard that. Any breeder animal out here gets a full clip, some clip less, some clip more, but everything out here has to be clipped.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

When you wash and blow her out, blow the hair out on her hind quarters upward to give a more full look. Try to Trim the feathering off what sticks out behind straight and you can give the impression of a little more butt and overall length. For ABGA shows you can trim on the face a little bit to make the nose and horn set look better. I don't think it will matter outside of an ABGA show.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GT was hinting at this, but it will make them look wider if you take the hair INSIDE THE LEGS just above the hocks in back and just above the knees in front SHORT. There is kind of a "swerve" there that is full of fuzzy hair and if you remove it, Viola, wider.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I wouldn't clip those black hairs. It could make her topline look bad. When your daughter sets her up have her just stop the doe and place the legs a little back to try to make her not look like she is running down hill. Don't brace her like a wether. Make sure she has the chain well up under her head to hold that does head up also. She also looks toes out in back. You maybe able to make it less noticable with some hoof wall trimming. See if you can drench that goat and make her looked fill better. 

I also lightly sand horns and dress them.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have never heard that. Any breeder animal out here gets a full clip, some clip less, some clip more, but everything out here has to be clipped.


Are you talking about dairy?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow thanks so much you guys! 
My daughter has her heart set on showing her as a % breeding doe. They are showing at county fair shows only, There is an ABGA show next month the kids 'might' go to, but I doubt she'll show this doe there if we go.

I typically in the past would take too much off, but I also had lousy clippers and it was hard to get a nice, even clip.

I will write down the suggestions and as soon as we get the comb set we'll work on her and the red/paint doe.

The red/paint doe standing next to her looks rough after being extremely sick <feed ordeal that I posted about a few days ago in the health section>, she's better now, but I hope she looks better/fills out more when it's time to show.

We feed 16% medicated pelleted feed, They get some Stamm 30 horse supplement, and in the evenings we add in some rice bran oil. We feed a clover/grass hay, but lately the girls haven't gotten too crazy about it, so I may try to find something else just for them. Everyone is selling fresh cut hay, we've never given fresh cut hay before so I'm not sure if it's good to let it sit or if it's okay to feed it right after baling? I don't want to pay $8 for a year old bale of hay 20 miles away, if I can get something for $3-5 a bale 5 minutes away lol.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I wouldn't clip those black hairs. It could make her topline look bad. .


Why?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GTAllen said:


> I wouldn't clip those black hairs. It could make her topline look bad. When your daughter sets her up have her just stop the doe and place the legs a little back to try to make her not look like she is running down hill. Don't brace her like a wether. Make sure she has the chain well up under her head to hold that does head up also. She also looks toes out in back. You maybe able to make it less noticable with some hoof wall trimming. See if you can drench that goat and make her looked fill better.
> 
> I also lightly sand horns and dress them.


Thanks! We'll trim her feet again when we clip her. I've been trimming in a grassy area, so I'll get her on the sidewalk and see if we can straighten her up.

I'm going to get Gatorade and see if I can get them to drink it. So far none of our goats seem to like anything in their water.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

If you start feeling really bold with the clippers you can take the guard off and clean up the line down the twist to define it more.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Why?


I would clip what is sticking up like a mohawk down her back, but I wouldn't go to cutting the black out. It might make her look weak at the shoulders.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Are you talking about dairy?


Not specifiaclly, no. 
*Any* animal, wether it is dairy, or meat, breeder or market, everything gets clipped out here. Pigs, horses (to some extent), goats, cows, etc. All get a shave.
I suppose it is all about which fair/show you are at, I guess not all are the same as far as clipping regulations go.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> GT was hinting at this, but it will make them look wider if you take the hair INSIDE THE LEGS just above the hocks in back and just above the knees in front SHORT. There is kind of a "swerve" there that is full of fuzzy hair and if you remove it, Viola, wider.


^^This is a must do and do it right.

More hair the better on does. Gives you something to work with. I see shows where the judge never puts his hands on a single doe. Some of the big time fantic show people keep does inside under the AC or at least mister fans. They travel in an AC trailer and are under mister fans. They keep the cashmere under coat growing almost year round. This gives them a lot of hair to shape and fit. It cover flaws and weakness. It highlight strengths. So think when you clip that you want to highlight her strengths and hide weak points.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks! We'll trim her feet again when we clip her. I've been trimming in a grassy area, so I'll get her on the sidewalk and see if we can straighten her up.
> 
> I'm going to get Gatorade and see if I can get them to drink it. So far none of our goats seem to like anything in their water.


Drench her. A lot animals will not drink at a show. Goats think they are camels and that they can go to the next oasis without drinking.

If there is nothing in the rules against it, drench something to her. I like Essential Keep n On. But, gatorade will work. Do it well before hand so you know how much you will need to drench her with. Drench her the night before and several hours before each trip to the ring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani! I'd love to get the Essential Keep n On, so I will definitely consider ordering it if there isn't a supplier around here.
Problem might be not having it in my budget. Replenishing the medicine box this week killed my bank account lol. 

If we try drenching with Gatorade/water, any idea how much would be ideal to start with? I may just try giving them a little bit of Gatorade in their water first to see if they will take to it. 

Camels....LOL!!!! very true!!! 
We had that happen the year before last with my son's doe, she wouldn't drink at all, and we had to drench her. 
I'm thinking if we have to venture this route with drenching, we'll do it before we leave, and again when we get to the show.

I've also had no luck finding any decent hay around here other than what we use, which is fine, but I thought it would help a little if I got hay that was a little more exciting lol I may call about some orchard grass hay tomorrow if they have any left.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I typically in the past would take too much off, but I also had lousy clippers and it was hard to get a nice, even clip.
> The red/paint doe standing next to her looks rough after being extremely sick <feed ordeal that I posted about a few days ago in the health section>, she's better now, but I hope she looks better/fills out more when it's time to show.
> .


The first couple of times I clipped I took way too much off. I don't even touch their butt cheeks anymore no matter what. Ha. 
You guy's red doe might have been sick, but she will do much better than the spotted one. I know it's not all about that though. 
Also, one more trick. Right where the loin meets the rump... Pretty much between the hip bones, but on the top line... if you sort of file the hair down there with a slightly shorter guard, or use pinking shears, or the best is a blocking blade used back handed... anyway, it makes the hip/rump "flatter" or "less steep" looking.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for that info Tenacross! Yeah, I told my daughter not to expect too much from her little spotted doe because she's so 'fine boned' compared to a boer. Body-wise she's starting to fill out and get some width, but as soon as you get to her legs, they are like pencils lol 
When she sets her up, she is pretty level. If she could, I'd just have her show her in a dairy class LOL She's about 3 1/2 months old. 
The only thing I don't like about her is her horns, but that's the Nubian in her. 
We plan on filing the tips, and trying to make them look a little nicer.

Hopefully the clipper comb's come early enough tomorrow that we might be able to work on her, and the red/paint doe.

I think I am going to end up getting the stuff Dani recommended for getting them to look filled out. The red paint doe, once she puts on some more weight from being sick, she's really nice. Her only fault that I can see is just that sunken look and she does have a teat I'm not crazy about, but shouldn't be a disqualification.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

They sell a bottle of the Essential Keep n On at my local feedstore for $4.95



"HoosierShadow said:


> I'd love to get the Essential Keep n On, so I will definitely consider ordering it if there isn't a supplier around here.
> Problem might be not having it in my budget. Replenishing the medicine box this week killed my bank account lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

hscottom87 said:


> They sell a bottle of the Essential Keep n On at my local feedstore for $4.95


Thanks I will have to call and see if anyone around here has it. This is horse country, I've had a hard time finding some things for other livestock. BUT, there is a feed store that can sometimes special order stuff for me.

I have a question about this stuff I was wanting to ask. 
It Says:
Sheep & Goats: For best results, feed ½ bottle 3 days prior to the show, ½ bottle 24 hours before, ½ bottle 2 hrs before and ½ bottle 10 minutes before showing or times of stress.

Are these directions for young goats, or older goats? Can you get away with just giving some maybe the night before the show, then again before the show?


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's all I do is night before & right before. Works great that way for me. 
Would be interested to hear how others drench. They may know something we don't haha!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For clipping does it is all about an even look. 

The front is always the shortest. Start longest to short on the guards. The chest/neck shoulder be 1/8th inch, then go to 1/4th for blending into the shoulder and then 3/4ths for blending should into the top. The rest of the body should be either 1 icnh or 3/4ths depending on how much hair the doe has. Then use a blending/blocking blade to smooth out any stray hairs and to shape. Use either 7 blade or a 3/8ths guard to do the belly stopping at the navel. Agian, use your blocking/blending blade to smooth and even then long hairs past the navel.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> For clipping does it is all about an even look.
> 
> The front is always the shortest. Start longest to short on the guards. The chest/neck shoulder be 1/8th inch, then go to 1/4th for blending into the shoulder and then 3/4ths for blending should into the top. The rest of the body should be either 1 icnh or 3/4ths depending on how much hair the doe has. Then use a blending/blocking blade to smooth out any stray hairs and to shape. Use either 7 blade or a 3/8ths guard to do the belly stopping at the navel. Agian, use your blocking/blending blade to smooth and even then long hairs past the navel.


Youtube video! Youtube video! Youtube video!


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dani will you look at these clippers & tell me what you think?

Read what all blades & attachments come w/ it too.

http://www.petedge.com/product/Clip...p-Clipper-Kit/pc/330/c/1464/sc/1480/53298.uts


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I prefer a two speed since you can choose between how many strokes per minute you want. Usually for breeding stock you want like 4,000 or better for your highest. You can always buy extra guards. Those are all the basic ones and I think if your only doing light clipping on a couple animals it would be ok. You would still need a blocking blade and a 1/8th guard. I try to have all the guards I can incase I need them for blending. 

I wish I could do a youtube on this but I'm pretty new to it myself. My experience comes from watching proffesional fitters and what I learned on my own. I can try too but it wont be a great one lol. Chance Imhoff has a great dvd out!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Somebody needs to make a video of how to clip a Boer doe. Lol I'm a visual learner and if I ever get into showing Boer does I think it would be beneficial. But not just for me I think it could help other people on here too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I was good enough but like I said, I just learned myself this spring. Some goats are easier than others too. I feel like I clip good enough but certainly can improve. I can clip a wether with my eyes closed lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great info Dani!  Well it'll probably be somewhere between Thurs-Sat before we can work on the does. I wanted to do it today, but haven't gotten the clipper guard/comb set yet.


Dani - how much do you usually have to give on the Essentials Keep'n On for young goats? I'm guessing a whole bottle would be for an adult goat? If I order some, I'm not sure how much we should use just to help fill out 1 or 2 young 4-5mo % does.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't ever used it but I'd think 1/4 to 1/2 would be plenty. How much do they weigh? I would give them it until they looked full. I think gtallen was the one who suggested it, not me lol


----------

